# Pro-gun activist is accidentally shot by 4-year-old son



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Pro-gun activist is shot by 4-year-old son - CNN.com


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I just saw it at ABC TV. The gun haters have a blast.

But is true. How in the world ends a gun up in the hands of a 4 year old? Some could even say how can a styupid have access to a gun in the first place and I agree. This lady is more stupid than a slice of bread. But that helps not the case.

I'll still think when it comes to a gun that a manual safety would have prevented the most of that child shootings in Waliworld and elswhere including this one. This tiny little step more could prevent that, because a child probably cannot but together to take the safety first off. Right?, and than we have a ton of adults without any understanding of mechanical parts of physics and than here we go again. Than they can't operate their own guns because they don't know if the safety is on of off.

I carry guns only when they have a manual safety because I carry a round chambered. We talking about my hip-bones not yours - right? Why I do that is simple. I know for a fact that any given mechanical device is subject to fail any given time regardless how thorough it is maintained. If you want an Airplane just buy 5 acres of ;land and wait. Sooner or later a plane will fall on it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> I just saw it at ABC TV. The gun haters have a blast.
> 
> But is true. How in the world ends a gun up in the hands of a 4 year old? Some could even say how can a styupid have access to a gun in the first place and I agree. This lady is more stupid than a slice of bread. But that helps not the case.
> 
> ...


Rumor mill says it was a 1911, how those manual safeties working now?


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Bet she takes up another form of Activism. Either that or the Poster Child of Idiots with guns.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

From the article: "Authorities said the firearm was legally owned by Gilt, who maintained a Facebook page entitled "Jamie Gilt for Gun Sense," where she regularly posted pro-gun positions. On her personal Facebook page, Gilt once bragged about her son: "Even my 4 year old gets jacked up to target shoot with the .22." "
Sooooooo, here we have a four year old who already shoots guns. He knows what they do, but does not have the age/education/understanding or maturity to realize what that 'really' means. So, looks like Parental failure here.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> VAMARINE
> Rumor mill says it was a 1911, how those manual safeties working now?


However. The manual safety was not on, otherwise a 4 year old can't make it pang. I'm not saying that a manual safety is allways better. But in certain environment conditions. I also say if you buy a gun with such a safety than you have to use it or you buy a different gun.
I lived my entire life with a manual safety I don't see the need to change. I do have guns without a safety for mostly for range use. But if I would have a gun around a child it would have definitely such a safety. Oh wait if there is a child around I am absolutely sure that this child don't have access to the gun at all.

That has something to do withself responsibility. I know that many of the folks don't even now and don't want to know what that is.

For me a prove that not everyone today with a gun has the understanding and maturity to actually handle a gun regardless what they think they do. She made a perfect case for every gun hater around the world.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> However. The manual safety was not on, otherwise a 4 year old can't make it pang. I'm not saying that a manual safety is allways better. But in certain environment conditions. I also say if you buy a gun with such a safety than you have to use it or you buy a different gun.
> I lived my entire life with a manual safety I don't see the need to change. I do have guns without a safety for mostly for range use. But if I would have a gun around a child it would have definitely such a safety. Oh wait if there is a child around I am absolutely sure that this child don't have access to the gun at all.
> 
> That has something to do withself responsibility. I know that many of the folks don't even now and don't want to know what that is.
> ...


My daughter at 3 could ould disengage a 1911 safety, at 4 it would be a piece of cake.

Children are very resourceful.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just goes to show, that pro-gun or not, not all people should have access to firearms. 

The kid could have just as easily shot himself.

BTW......what in the Hell was the handgun doing in the back seat?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Paratrooper
> BTW......what in the Hell was the handgun doing in the back seat?


Based on observation:
Have you ever watched the skirts with their bags? As older they get as more stuff they carry on in their trunks. The girls with their carry on bags have mostly a evolution behind it. 
When they younger it is a small little handbag that they carry. After that it becomes a purse. Than it becomes a "PURSE". With more and more age they carry on some kind a deal between a duffle bag and a grown up suitcase. At the end they carry a Trunk because Make Up and a pair of scissors is not enough. They carry the entire bathroom including the shower curtain with them. That is the moment were they don't carry, they load a Trunk into the car. Well its mostly on the back seat between the children. It is very entertaining when the kids taken all that stuff out and throw it out the window.
Dangerous is it when she is running with 75 mp/h down the highway turning completely to the back seat because somewhere in that deep hole must be the peppermints.

My wife ones turned that thing on the kitchen table up side down to poor all out and said. There must be my P2000 in there somewhere.
End of observation.

I hope I could explain to you how that is with the other half of the people, wearing skirts. LoL.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

PT, just because you wife displays a level of ineptitude doesn't mean that all females are inept. I don't appreciate your derogatory use of "skirts" 

Contrary to popular belief there are quite a few ladies that can take care of their stuff.

My wife handles her firearms and accessories just fine, better than a LOT of men and she is not alone in that regard.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@VAMarine
Oh - Ok I see.
I thought it was clear. No one here in that forum knows or have ever seen that behaviour. I ment on a far, far, far, away planet onto the nation of Urumbunush. 
I should have known first to say that first, because the Woman that never showed signs of such a habit in that forum or have husbands or boyfriends would immediately point that out. We have to be carefull what we saying. Just saying. We could hurt feelings.
I'll think to bring the emotions down just erase the post and everyone is smiling again.

I almost had forgotten, had should check before why.. Don't worry..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife carries a black leather backpack. It's on the small side, so it really doesn't look like a backpack. It has some small pockets that she keeps her car keys in. Problem is, she doesn't stick to using only one pocket. 

She's always misplacing her car keys. Even in the house, she sets them down and then can't find them. I thought that's what the pocket on her backpack was for. 

Lord help me, if I need to get something for her out of her backpack. When she says......."The last time I saw it, it was in the main pocket in my backpack"........I know I'm in for trouble. That damn pack of her's has like a dozen pockets total. 

Oh.....and did I mention she keeps packets of condiments from Arby's in her pack? Yup, she does that. I think she could partially rebuild a small fixed-wing aircraft if she had to, as long as she had access to her backpack. 

So, I can and do understand what PT111Pro is saying, in regards to females and their "purses". During my work years, I can't count how many times I was surprised at what was in a woman's purse, if I had reason to search it during an encounter of some kind. I made sure that I always wore gloves.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> @VAMarine
> Oh - Ok I see.
> I thought it was clear. No one here in that forum knows or have ever seen that behaviour. I ment on a far, far, far, away planet onto the nation of Urumbunush.
> I should have known first to say that first, because the Woman that never showed signs of such a habit in that forum or have husbands or boyfriends would immediately point that out. We have to be carefull what we saying. Just saying. We could hurt feelings.
> ...


I agree with VAMarine, like men, there are women who are fully capable of responsibly owning/carrying/managing a firearm (as well as many other things). My Wife and I are both former military and visit the range regularly.
On the flip side of your comments, I've met many men who should have never been allowed near weapons, they don't have the common sense G__ gave them to know how to safely handle them.
Your comments seem to attribute your observation to All women. 
I Heartily disagree with your comments applying to all women.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I agree with VAMarine, like men, there are women who are fully capable of responsibly owning/carrying/managing a firearm (as well as many other things). My Wife and I are both former military and visit the range regularly.
> *On the flip side of your comments, I've met many men who should have never been allowed near weapons, they don't have the common sense *G__ gave them to know how to safely handle them.
> Your comments seem to attribute your observation to All women.
> I Heartily disagree with your comments applying to all women.


Both my wife and I have taken tactical handgun courses. Indeed there many women who can safely and responsibly handle firearms.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I envy VAMarine and desertman for their wives. Once when I was packing up my 92FS for a trip to the range mine asked if "that gun could hurt someone".


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

joepeat said:


> I envy VAMarine and desertman for their wives. Once when I was packing up my 92FS for a trip to the range mine asked if "that gun could hurt someone".


I don't know where to go with this, it's sad on multiple levels.

Her lack of understanding is either a complete lack of interest on the subject or a complete failure on your part to educate her on the subject. Which is it?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just to clarify things and come to my wife's defense, she may be a bit dizzy when it comes to leaving her car keys here and there, but when it comes to handguns, she can have my back anytime. :smt066


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Just to clarify things and come to my wife's defense, she may be a bit dizzy when it comes to leaving her car keys here and there, but when it comes to handguns, she can have my back anytime. :smt066


Everyone has their moments that make up their own personal gag reel, some more than others but unless to see moments are directly related to guns there shouldn't be a correlation, especially one based on gender.

How one treats a purse, or keys, or a phone does not equate to how one will treat a gun by default etc.

Sure there are people that mishandle them, but the world is full of them from both genders.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> I don't know where to go with this, it's sad on multiple levels.
> 
> Her lack of understanding is either a complete lack of interest on the subject or a complete failure on your part to educate her on the subject. Which is it?


That's just a little bit too judgmental. She's a die-hard pacifist with no interest in guns at all. The way I sold her on my owning a gun was that I wanted a pistol for target shooting. Most of the time I keep it stored with an empty magazine or no magazine at all, and if/when I feel the need, it's in condition 3 only.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So it's the first one? 

It is what it is. I hope that you have at least covered "the nature of firearms" being deadly and all, it is only her complete disinterest that prevents her from remembering / not knowing.

If you have not had that discussion, that's on you.

Regardless of her level interest, you need to educate her on the nature of the thing, or at least try.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

You're coming from a position of incomplete information, and that's on me. I shouldn't have posted that. From now on I'll be keenly aware of the "Miranda Rights" of online forums: "Anything you say can and will be used against you."


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

The mother is far more fortunate than this police officer - who will never walk again (similar circumstances):

LAPD Officer Shot by 3 Year Old Son


----------

